# Satin Audio Feedback & Discussion Thread



## Keirapc (May 24, 2022)

I just bought this cable from a local brand- Satin Audio, from Vietnam.
I found that according to the specifications, these cables have the same high quality materials like other famous brands at much lower prices.  They also have their own cable parts such as plugs, splitters and 2-pin TeCu/PEEK connectors.

This is what I bought from them at $116.9- Satin Chimera (Cryo SPC mix with Pure Copper OCC Type 4 Litz). Generally, it looks quite nice with good build. After a few days of testing, I think that its sound fits well with my Oriolus 2nd Gen.

The brand also has some other products, photos will be shown below, taken from their website and facebook. Updated 2022:
Their TOTL: Zeus​(4 wire $1838/ 6 wire $2758/ 8 wire $3680)


24AWG
Superior Pure OCC Material
Gold Plated Silver | Palladium Plated Silver | Silver-Gold Alloy
Geōmetria Multi-sized Stranded – Satin Special Structures II
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA Palladium Plated UCopper 2.5mm/3.5mm and Pentaconn OFC 4.4mm as standard plugs.






Perseus - Reinvent Copper​$699.00


Dual 23AWG/26AWG
Superior Pure OCC Material
High Audio Grade Premium Pure Copper
Geōmetria Dual Layer Structures
Double Insulation
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA Palladium Plated UCopper 2.5mm/3.5mm and Pentaconn OFC 4.4mm as standard plugs




Athena - quality palladium cable with a fair price tag​(4 wire $415/ 6 wire $607/ 8 wire $799/ 10 wire $999)


26AWG
Superior Pure OCC (SP-OCC)
SP-OCC Palladium plated Silver mix SP-OCC Pure Silver
Satin Special Structures
Multi-size Strand Type 4 Litz
Hybrid central bundle – Kevlar Damping combined with Pure Silver strand
SA Insulation II


Medusa III - pure silver cable with the structure of Zeus​(4 wire $309/ 6 wire $463.5/ 8 wire $618)


26AWG+
Superior Pure OCC Silver
Geōmetria Multi-sized Stranded – Satin Special Structures II
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA connectors
SA Insulation II




Kraken III - hybrid silver copper cable with the structure of Zeus​(4 wire $225/ 6 wire $329/ 8 wire $450)


26AWG+
Superior Pure OCC material
Pure Silver | Pure Copper | Silver Plated Copper
Geōmetria Multi-sized Stranded – Satin Special Structures II
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA connectors
SA Insulation II




Chimera III - hybrid SPC/Copper cable with the structure of Zeus​(4 wire $145/ 6 wire $215/ 8 wire $289)


26AWG+
Superior Pure OCC material
Pure Copper | Silver Plated Copper
Geōmetria Multi-sized Stranded – Satin Special Structures II
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA connectors
SA Insulation II



Gaïa II/ Hyperion II/ Theia II - Satin entry-level cables​(4 wire $70.5/ 6 wire $85.5/ 8 wire $100.5)


Type 4 Litz
Superior Pure OCC
Pure Copper | Silver Plated Copper
Colorful UltraSoft II insulation
Nylon Damping Core
Audio grade Oyaide SS-47 Solder from Japan
Handcrafted in Vietnam


----------



## audio123 (Jan 26, 2019)

Their cables are nice. Here is my review of the Satin Aurora. A smooth sounding copper cable with an intimate listen.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Lucky I found this thread instead of creating my own.  Got myself a cable that honestly I don’t know remember the name of. Spent the night listening to my HD600, immediate impression is a cleaner background


----------



## AvijitSingh

Two cables I purchased from Satin Audio the aurora and aurora lite. Great Customer service and the person behind Satin audio is very easy to work with.


----------



## Deezel177

Hey guys! I just published my review on Satin Audio's two entry-level cables: Griffin and Chimera. I thought they were fantastic bangs-for-the-buck, and I'd happily recommend them for anyone looking at affordable, high-quality aftermarket cables. Enjoy! 

*Satin Audio Griffin and Chimera - New Standards*


----------



## audio123

My take on the Satin Sapphire. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## marcusd

I am very impressed with the quality and performance of the Medusa. This would not look out of place beside something like the Thor II from EA.

https://headfonics.com/2019/07/satin-audio-medusa-review/


----------



## Tristy

This thread looks a little dead but has anyone had any experience with Satin Audio’s new Athena cable? It looks to be utilising a lot of the materials that are used in the effect audio Leonidas II so I’m curious how it holds up to it and also the cleopatra? It’s marketed at a very attractive price point! But I’m yet to find any reviews or impressions on it.


----------



## Deezel177

Tristy said:


> This thread looks a little dead but has anyone had any experience with Satin Audio’s new Athena cable? It looks to be utilising a lot of the materials that are used in the effect audio Leonidas II so I’m curious how it holds up to it and also the cleopatra? It’s marketed at a very attractive price point! But I’m yet to find any reviews or impressions on it.



Satin Audio have just started shipping out the Athena review units, so it won’t be long now.


----------



## David Pritchard

I have the 8 wire all silver Satin Audio IEM cable. I put it on continuous play - repeat for two weeks before listening. This is an extremely good cable. Very detailed, no grain, wonderful soundstage, no microphonics. Excellent build quality. Good communication with the company . Short time from ordering to delivery in the USA. I am impressed. Other headphone cables I have are the very expensive Double Helix, and Dana Reference cables on my full size headphones.
David Pritchard


----------



## Tristy

David Pritchard said:


> I have the 8 wire all silver Satin Audio IEM cable. I put it on continuous play - repeat for two weeks before listening. This is an extremely good cable. Very detailed, no grain, wonderful soundstage, no microphonics. Excellent build quality. Good communication with the company . Short time from ordering to delivery in the USA. I am impressed. Other headphone cables I have are the very expensive Double Helix, and Dana Reference cables on my full size headphones.
> David Pritchard



8 wire medusa? I’ve also been looking at this one. Do you have any experience with the Thor silver II to compare it?


----------



## David Pritchard

I did not compare Medusa to the Thor. But it does compare nicely to the $2000.00 silver Double Helix cable I use on my Sennheiser 800 headphones.
It is a very good cable.
David Pritchard


----------



## superuser1

@Animagus You should get some to review!


----------



## Animagus

superuser1 said:


> @Animagus You should get some to review!



Haha okay sensei!


----------



## marcusd

*Satin Audio Athena 8-wire review is up!*

Just an awesome palladium-plated pure silver cable for far less money than some other flagship cables out there. This one does some nice things with the bass response 

https://headfonics.com/2019/10/satin-audio-athena-review/


----------



## SeeSax

marcusd said:


> *Satin Audio Athena 8-wire review is up!*
> 
> Just an awesome palladium-plated pure silver cable for far less money than some other flagship cables out there. This one does some nice things with the bass response
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/10/satin-audio-athena-review/



Awesome review Marcus, very insightful with great comparisons as we have come to expect. I’m all in for one of these!

-Collin-


----------



## marcusd

SeeSax said:


> Awesome review Marcus, very insightful with great comparisons as we have come to expect. I’m all in for one of these!
> 
> -Collin-



Thanks Collin!


----------



## SeeSax

marcusd said:


> Thanks Collin!



Any idea when you guys will have the Canary review done? Seems like this cable would be a prime candidate for it. That's what I'm considering the cable for anyway 

-Collin-


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Chimera for headphones review online! 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sa...mera-kraken-medusa.23601/reviews#review-22734


----------



## marcusd

SeeSax said:


> Any idea when you guys will have the Canary review done? Seems like this cable would be a prime candidate for it. That's what I'm considering the cable for anyway
> 
> -Collin-



 I believe sometime around Black Friday.


----------



## SeeSax

For those who ordered a Satin cable, how long did it take to build and ship? I’m in for the Athens 

-Collin-


----------



## twister6

Here is my take on 8-wire SA Athena!!!  Indeed, a great premium cable with premium material at not-so-premium price


----------



## SeeSax

I just received my Satin Athena 4-wire and am highly impressed with it. I purchased it to pair with my Earsonics Grace in an effort to find some treble sparkle, keep the vast stage dimensions and provide a nice, clean bass. I can say that the cable has achieved that and I'm blown away by the appearance, comfort and build quality for the price. I haven't heard the Leo II, but the Athena sure has delivered. The vocals and bass have a very realistic feel to them and while I don't expect huge changes with a cable, I can very clearly hear the difference between this cable and the PW silver-plated copper I had on prior. This just sounds so realistic and open. I opted for the Pentacon OFC connector and newest gun barrel 2-pins and everything is top notch. Here are some photos: 

 

 

 

Now I want the 8-wire!

-Collin-


----------



## marcusd

SeeSax said:


> I just received my Satin Athena 4-wire and am highly impressed with it. I purchased it to pair with my Earsonics Grace in an effort to find some treble sparkle, keep the vast stage dimensions and provide a nice, clean bass. I can say that the cable has achieved that and I'm blown away by the appearance, comfort and build quality for the price. I haven't heard the Leo II, but the Athena sure has delivered. The vocals and bass have a very realistic feel to them and while I don't expect huge changes with a cable, I can very clearly hear the difference between this cable and the PW silver-plated copper I had on prior. This just sounds so realistic and open. I opted for the Pentacon OFC connector and newest gun barrel 2-pins and everything is top notch. Here are some photos:
> 
> Now I want the 8-wire!
> 
> -Collin-



See now I knew you would be happy with that cable


----------



## kdl0123

Just received my Satin Athena 4-wire 
Both sound and build quality are good.
And even the case looks nice.


----------



## SeeSax

@Deezel177 Hey Daniel, I noticed your Satin cables also came with the leather clasp that says "Oriolus" on them. I thought this was just Satin's subtle way of helping me with my cable pairing drama and hinting that I should use these on my Oriolus  

Any info behind this? Maybe they just got a supply of those nice leather clasps from Oriolus? Seems kind of random, but no complaints here! 

-Collin-


----------



## Deezel177

SeeSax said:


> @Deezel177 Hey Daniel, I noticed your Satin cables also came with the leather clasp that says "Oriolus" on them. I thought this was just Satin's subtle way of helping me with my cable pairing drama and hinting that I should use these on my Oriolus
> 
> Any info behind this? Maybe they just got a supply of those nice leather clasps from Oriolus? Seems kind of random, but no complaints here!
> 
> -Collin-



Yeah, I never really asked them about it. I just assumed they had the same OEM. I'll run it by them when I get the chance, though, which shouldn't be too long from now considering my upcoming Athena review.


----------



## Arh Rao

Hi guys, I'm selling my Medusa Cables, Its 8-core Medusa MMCX with Pentaconn OFC, Below is my threads, check it out
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-satin-audio-medusa-8x-with-pentaconn-ofc.918583/


----------



## namdh

I just got Athena 4x + Pentaconn OFC 4.4mm for my customed AAW AXH and totally impressed, all new experiment i've never had before!
Soundstage and detailed improve so much, specially there's no sibilance - the thing that i'm so afraid when combine AXH with a cable full of silver. The bass when i play chillout music is also nice and smooth.
I can say this: my AXH seems to be reborn with Athena
Good job Satin Audio


----------



## Wes S (Dec 23, 2019)

I am a happy new owner of an Athena 8 wire, and this cable is insane!  I am absolutely blown away, by the performance of this cable.  I am using it with my Noble K10U, and this pairing is incredible.  The Athena cable is like adding a really good tube amp in the chain, and took my K10U to a completely new level of performance.  With the Athena connected to my K10U, it is literally like a new dimension has opened up and things really became 3d like.  The depth and height of the soundstage has increased, and sounds explode all around my head, coming from a completely black background.  The bass hits hard and digs super deep, and the mids have this amazing euphonic texture, with the best vocals I have ever heard, and the highs have the perfect amount of sparkle for my taste. Words to describe the overall sound would be, organic/natural and powerful yet still resolving.  This cable is worth every penny, and could make anyone a believer. 

I just read what I wrote and it sounds like I might be exaggerating, but I am not.  Pictures coming soon, once Photobucket starts working again.

Noble K10U + Satin Audio Athena 8 wire = ENDGAME


----------



## Wes S

Here is my portable endgame.  Satin Audio Athena & Noble K10U


----------



## Wes S

Loving my Athena 8 wire so much, that I just placed an order for another Satin Audio cable.  I have a Hyperion 8 wire on the way, and can't wait to hear one of their lower priced offerings.  I paid a total of $125 for an 8 wire litz super pure spc occ cable, and that price is incredible.   I will report back after I take delivery, on how it sounds.

I just wanted to give this thread some more love, as Satin Audio really deserves more attention for selling high quality cables, at really amazing prices. 

Thanks to Satin and keep up the amazing work!


----------



## buonassi

Wes S said:


> can't wait to hear one of their lower priced offerings



I recently picked up the Griffin 4.4 / 2pin - and it is the best copper cable I've tried yet with my Fibae7.  @Deezel177 wasn't kidding when he called these entry level offerings from Satin the "New Standards" .  What's more, the insulation seems to be PET which is more resistant to sweat, etc.  These cables should not turn to raw spaghetti after 6 months.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 8, 2020)

buonassi said:


> I recently picked up the Griffin 4.4 / 2pin - and it is the best copper cable I've tried yet with my Fibae7.  @Deezel177 wasn't kidding when he called these entry level offerings from Satin the "New Standards" .  What's more, the insulation seems to be PET which is more resistant to sweat, etc.  These cables should not turn to raw spaghetti after 6 months.


Yes sir!  I plan on getting every cable they make, eventually.  Medusa 2 is next, on my list.


----------



## kubig123

Wes S said:


> Yes sir!  I plan on getting every cable they make, eventually.  Medusa 2 is next, on my list.


Just got yesterday the Medusa 2, great cable, love the new gunmetal hardware, a big increase in quality.


----------



## Wes S

kubig123 said:


> Just got yesterday the Medusa 2, great cable, love the new gunmetal hardware, a big increase in quality.


Great to hear!  I like the look of the new hardware, and look forward to seeing it in person.  Did you go with 4 wire?


----------



## kubig123

Wes S said:


> Great to hear!  I like the look of the new hardware, and look forward to seeing it in person.  Did you go with 4 wire?


Yes,
4 wire, since I mostly listen to music while I commute, I prefer to use a lighter cable.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 9, 2020)

kubig123 said:


> Yes,
> 4 wire, since I mostly listen to music while I commute, I prefer to use a lighter cable.


Cool!  I totally get going for the lighter version, for commuting.  I only use my 8 wire Athena, when sitting at my desk, because of the weight.  The Hyperion is 28awg, so I am thinking the 8 wire version of this cable will be a bit lighter weight and better for my commuting.


----------



## Keirapc

My new Satin Chimera cable for HD800 (black color mod) with very nice sleeve. I will update their new products to #1 when i have time, couldn’t agree more with @Wes S . Satin Audio really deserves more attention for selling quality cables at really good prices.


----------



## Wes S

Keirapc said:


> My new Satin Chimera cable for HD800 (black color mod) with very nice sleeve. I will update their new products to #1 when i have time, couldn’t agree more with @Wes S . Satin Audio really deserves more attention for selling quality cables at really good prices.


Nice man!  I have a feeling that Satin Audio, is going to become super popular in 2020.  They keep moving in the right direction, with improved parts, and their wire is top notch.


----------



## superuser1

superuser1 said:


> Sonically what's the difference between the two:
> 
> AND


----------



## Wes S

Satin Audio just posted a picture of my cable on Facebook!  I am super stoked to get this amazing looking cable.  Have a look at the new packaging and cable strap, with the new hardware.  This company is about to take off!

Satin Audio Hyperion 8 wire, on it's way to me.


----------



## Deferenz

marcusd said:


> I am very impressed with the quality and performance of the Medusa. This would not look out of place beside something like the Thor II from EA.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/07/satin-audio-medusa-review/



That was a good review. You mentioned there that the Medusa paired well with the 64 Audio tia Trio. Are you able to comment on this pairing further, and perhaps also how the Medusa would differ to the stock SPC cable that the Trio comes with?


----------



## marcusd

Deferenz said:


> That was a good review. You mentioned there that the Medusa paired well with the 64 Audio tia Trio. Are you able to comment on this pairing further, and perhaps also how the Medusa would differ to the stock SPC cable that the Trio comes with?



Yeah pretty easy - defined by dynamic range over the stock cable which sounds compressed in comparison to the Athena.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 30, 2020)

Hyperion 8 wire in the house!   Really nice packaging job, and everything is top notch.  Really an amazing value, and just can't be beat.  The wire is stunning looking in person.  Also, the new hardware is very nice, and is a big step up from the original silver colored hardware, and is just as nice as the Eidolic stuff.  A cable of this kind of quality, would cost a lot more from many other companies.  I have it connected to my Noble Savant II, and I am only 2 hours in and loving what I am hearing.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Hyperion 8 wire in the house!   Really nice packaging job, and everything is top notch.  Really an amazing value, and just can't be beat.  The wire is stunning looking in person.  Also, the new hardware is very nice, and is a big step up from the original silver colored hardware, and is just as nice as the Eidolic stuff.  A cable of this kind of quality, would cost a lot more from many other companies.  I have it connected to my Noble Savant II, and I am only 2 hours in and loving what I am hearing.



I've just checked the website. Is it really only US$100.50 for an 8 wire cable? Would you consider this a budget entry level cable or would it equate to something like the Thor Silver II ?


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> I've just checked the website. Is it really only US$100.50 for an 8 wire cable? Would you consider this a budget entry level cable or would it equate to something like the Thor Silver II ?


Easily competes with much higher priced offerings.  This cable could cost $300 or more,  from some other companies.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Easily competes with much higher priced offerings.  This cable could cost $300 or more,  from some other companies.



As soon as you can get a flavour of the sound sig, can you do a short review of the Hyperion 8 wire?


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> As soon as you can get a flavour of the sound sig, can you do a short review of the Hyperion 8 wire?


I will definitely post my impressions after burn in.  I can already tell you I am so impressed, I just placed an order for the same cable with mmcx for my Lyra II.  At that price, you can't lose.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> I will definitely post my impressions after burn in.  I can already tell you I am so impressed, I just placed an order for the same cable with mmcx for my Lyra II.  At that price, you can't lose.



The 8 wire works out at approx £80 for me. At that price it might be worth a purchase regardless. If it isn't to my taste I'm sure I could sell it on here.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 31, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> The 8 wire works out at approx £80 for me. At that price it might be worth a purchase regardless. If it isn't to my taste I'm sure I could sell it on here.


My thoughts exactly.  If you do decide to buy one and it isn't your taste, I will buy it.


----------



## Deferenz

Ha ha, it would cost as much in postage and fees as the cable is worth to send from UK to US 

Ok, probably not quite as much but possibly a 1/4 of the price. I blame brexit.


----------



## Wes S

Look how beautiful this wire is!  The pictures don't even do this cable justice. 

Satin Audio Hyperion 8 wire


----------



## SeeSax

@Wes S nice cable you got and seems like a pretty incredible value. Can I ask how long it took to get from order to arrival in TX?

cheers!

-Collin-


----------



## Levanter

Deferenz said:


> I've just checked the website. Is it really only US$100.50 for an 8 wire cable? Would you consider this a budget entry level cable or would it equate to something like the Thor Silver II ?



You do know the Hyperion is a SPC cable while Thor Silver II is pure silver right? There is a big difference in price for silver vs spc hardware.


----------



## Wes S (Jan 31, 2020)

SeeSax said:


> @Wes S nice cable you got and seems like a pretty incredible value. Can I ask how long it took to get from order to arrival in TX?
> 
> cheers!
> 
> -Collin-


Thanks Collin!  The cable sounds as good as it looks.  I placed my order on the 8th, and chose the cheaper shipping option, and got the cable yesterday.  On their website, Satin states 7-10 working days, and they shipped the cable on the 10th day from purchase.  I communicated with Satin through Facebook, and they were very responsive to my questions, and answered them all within minutes.  All in all, an amazing experience, compared to lots of other cable makers.  All other companies should take note, of what Satin is doing.  I am a fan, and will be buying a few more of their offerings, very soon.  I am really wanting to get a full sized headphone cable from them, for my ZMF cans.  I will report back, with a mini review of the Hyperion 8 wire, after I spend some more time with it.  I will say, that the first things that jump out as far as sound profile goes, is the bass got stronger, deeper, and tighter with more texture, and the mids and highs got clearer with more air and headroom, while staying smooth and fatigue free.   If you are looking to increase the bass performance, and sound stage, this cable will do the trick.

Happy Listening,

Wes


----------



## Wes S (Jan 31, 2020)

Levanter said:


> You do know the Hyperion is a SPC cable while Thor Silver II is pure silver right? There is a big difference in price for silver vs spc hardware.


This is true, and compared to other spc offerings of this caliber, the price from Satin Audio is insanely cheap, and a killer value.


----------



## Deferenz

Levanter said:


> You do know the Hyperion is a SPC cable while Thor Silver II is pure silver right? There is a big difference in price for silver vs spc hardware.



My mistake. I must of glossed over the fact it was an SPC and not silver.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> My mistake. I must of glossed over the fact it was an SPC and not silver.


Satin's all silver cable is called the Medusa, and they just released version 2, which looks amazing and is still priced really affordable.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> This is true, and compared to other spc offerings of this caliber, the price from Satin Audio is insanely cheap, and a killer value.



Do you think it would be a step up from a stock SPC? I’m thinking specifically the 64 Audio premier SPC that is supplied with the IEMs.

Also, the Medusa II looks good. I see that you can also get it in 6 or 8 wires.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 1, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> Do you think it would be a step up from a stock SPC? I’m thinking specifically the 64 Audio premier SPC that is supplied with the IEMs.
> 
> Also, the Medusa II looks good. I see that you can also get it in 6 or 8 wires.


Yes.  This cable is a a big step up, from my Noble Audio stock spc cable.  Not even close to being in the same leagues.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 4, 2020)

So, I have had some time now and properly burned in my Hyperion 8 wire, and this cable is incredible.  I have it paired with my Noble Savant II, which is a slightly dark, but a well balanced iem, and this pairing is perfection.  Using the Hyperion 8 wire with the Savant II, the bass got a bit more deeper and tighter, the mids got cleaner and airier, and the highs are extended yet smooth.  The things that really jump out, are the power and texture of the bass, and the increase in sound stage all the way around.  Compared to the stock cable, things got fuller, wider, and smoother.  Compared to my Norne Therium 4 wire (pure silver litz), the extension up top and air in the mids is just as good, but smoother, and the bass with the Hyperion 8 wire is stronger.  I am so happy with this cable, that I purchased the exact same one with mmcx, for my Campfire Lyra II.  The Lyra II is another dark and somewhat balanced iem, and I can't wait to see what the Hyperion 8 wire does with the bass and soundstage on that iem.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> So, I have had some time now and properly burned in my Hyperion 8 wire, and this cable is incredible.  I have it paired with my Noble Savant II, which is a slightly dark, but a well balanced iem, and this pairing is perfection.  Using the Hyperion 8 wire with the Savant II, the bass got a bit more deeper and tighter, the mids got cleaner and airier, and the highs are extended yet smooth.  The things that really jump out, are the power and texture of the bass, and the increase in sound stage all the way around.  Compared to the stock cable, things got fuller, wider, and smoother.  Compared to my Norne Therium 4 wire (pure silver litz), the extension up top and air in the mids is just as good, but smoother, and the bass with the Hyperion 8 wire is stronger.  I am so happy with this cable, that I purchased the exact same one with mmcx, for my Campfire Lyra II.  The Lyra II is another dark and somewhat balanced iem, and I can't wait to see what the Hyperion 8 wire does with the bass and soundstage on that iem.



Nice review. I am tempted to get this for the tia Trio. As that is quite a warm IEM I would hope it would pair similar to your Savant II.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> Nice review. I am tempted to get this for the tia Trio. As that is quite a warm IEM I would hope it would pair similar to your Savant II.


I dream of owning the Tia Trio some day, and from what I have read about the Trio, I bet it would pair really well with the Hyperion 8 wire.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> I dream of owning the Tia Trio some day, and from what I have read about the Trio, I bet it would pair really well with the Hyperion 8 wire.


I went into the store with the intent of buying an Eros II cable costing £259, and I left the store having purchased the 64 Audio tia Trio. I’m still a bit hazy on what happened in the middle . I’m really enjoying the Trio though and happy with the purchase. I’m just trying to find a cable to match it with now; hence me haunting many of the cable threads.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> I went into the store with the intent of buying an Eros II cable costing £259, and I left the store having purchased the 64 Audio tia Trio. I’m still a bit hazy on what happened in the middle . I’m really enjoying the Trio though and happy with the purchase. I’m just trying to find a cable to match it with now; hence me haunting many of the cable threads.


That's funny!  I wish I had somewhere to demo stuff like that in Dallas, TX, but there is nothing.  On the other hand, if I did have a place to demo, I am sure my bank account would be empty.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> So, I have had some time now and properly burned in my Hyperion 8 wire



How many hours did you burn the cable in for?


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> How many hours did you burn the cable in for?


I don't have a magic number, but I have well over 100 hours on my cable at the moment.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> I don't have a magic number, but I have well over 100 hours on my cable at the moment.



100 hrs does seem to be a magic number.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> 100 hrs does seem to be a magic number.


Funny, but true. . .same goes for tubes and headphones.  I really don't know why, but that does seem to be the magic number.  I think it really only takes around 50 hours for most audio stuff, but I am thinking that if you get to 100 hours, then there is no question on whether it is burned in or not.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 11, 2020)

Satin just sent me a photo of my 2nd Hyperion 8 wire.  This one has mmcx so I can use it with my Campfire Lyra II, and I am thinking and hoping this pairing is going to be as amazing as with my Noble Savant II. Both iems have a warm sound sig, and a good spc cable seems to work well with them. Check out this beautiful looking cable!

Satin Audio Hyperion 8 wire (mmcx)


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Satin just sent me a photo of my 2nd Hyperion 8 wire.  This one has mmcx so I can use it with my Campfire Lyra II, and I am thinking and hoping this pairing is going to be as amazing as with my Noble Savant II. Both iems have a warm sound sig, and a good spc cable seems to work well with them. Check out this beautiful looking cable!
> 
> Satin Audio Hyperion 8 wire (mmcx)



That looks really nice.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> That looks really nice.


Thanks!  If you could see it person, this wire is the prettiest I have encountered.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Thanks!  If you could see it person, this wire is the prettiest I have encountered.


Well, if you want to post it to me so that I can...errr...look at it  then I will be happy to help you out.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> Well, if you want to post it to me so that I can...errr...look at it  then I will be happy to help you out.


Sorry buddy!  I can't go a day without it.


----------



## SeeSax

Anyone notice the Zeus on the Satin Audio site? Looks like a similar wire composition to the Code 51 with palladium plated silver, gold silver alloy and gold plated silver. Clocks in at about $1,290 after conversion. Tempting! I will probably inquire  

-Collin-


----------



## Deferenz

SeeSax said:


> Anyone notice the Zeus on the Satin Audio site? Looks like a similar wire composition to the Code 51 with palladium plated silver, gold silver alloy and gold plated silver. Clocks in at about $1,290 after conversion. Tempting! I will probably inquire
> 
> -Collin-


Yes I saw that on the site. It looks to be $1299. Not sure if you can pay in US$ or whether that’s just to give you an idea of cost?  I would like to hear some impressions first I think and a comparison to the Code 51. It does look interesting though.


----------



## Keirapc (Feb 19, 2020)

SeeSax said:


> Anyone notice the Zeus on the Satin Audio site? Looks like a similar wire composition to the Code 51 with palladium plated silver, gold silver alloy and gold plated silver. Clocks in at about $1,290 after conversion. Tempting! I will probably inquire
> 
> -Collin-





Deferenz said:


> Yes I saw that on the site. It looks to be $1299. Not sure if you can pay in US$ or whether that’s just to give you an idea of cost?  I would like to hear some impressions first I think and a comparison to the Code 51. It does look interesting though.



You can find Zeus on their English site here:
https://satinaudio.com/en/product/zeus

It have US dollar price. Just check it out, you can pay by US dollar, via Paypal or credit card on this site.
It seems like a very promising cable


----------



## Wes S (Feb 19, 2020)

SeeSax said:


> Anyone notice the Zeus on the Satin Audio site? Looks like a similar wire composition to the Code 51 with palladium plated silver, gold silver alloy and gold plated silver. Clocks in at about $1,290 after conversion. Tempting! I will probably inquire
> 
> -Collin-


Yes sir!  I posted the info, on the high end cable thread, because there seems to be more viewers on that thread.  I absolutely love this company, and their communication and business skills are top notch.


----------



## Deferenz

For those that have purchased a cable direct from the Satin Audio website, how did it go? Was the transaction smooth, was there any hidden costs or taxes, and how long did it take from first order to it arriving at your house?


----------



## Wes S (Feb 23, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> For those that have purchased a cable direct from the Satin Audio website, how did it go? Was the transaction smooth, was there any hidden costs or taxes, and how long did it take from first order to it arriving at your house?


It took exactly 10 days to ship, for each of the 2 different orders of mine.  They reply almost instantly on Facebook, and sent me pictures of my completed cables just before shipping.  This is the best experience I have had for a bespoke cable.

I can't recommend Satin Audio enough, they are class acts.


----------



## Deferenz

Another Hyperion 8 Wire is in production


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> Another Hyperion 8 Wire is in production


Nice!  The Hyperion 8 wire is a killer cable, and what you get for the money is unmatched.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Nice!  The Hyperion 8 wire is a killer cable, and what you get for the money is unmatched.


I ordered the standard chrome termination and Y splitter. Then about an hour later I received an email asking if I would like a free upgrade to the gun metal ones. I didn't expect that and it was a nice gesture from Satin Audio.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> I ordered the standard chrome termination and Y splitter. Then about an hour later I received an email asking if I would like a free upgrade to the gun metal ones. I didn't expect that and it was a nice gesture from Satin Audio.


Nice!  I have both hardware, and prefer the gunmetal, as it is smaller and lighter and looks better.


----------



## Deferenz

My Hyperion 8 wire has just arrived. I like how it is packaged. Nice box and small satin bag. The cable itself does look very nice.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> My Hyperion 8 wire has just arrived. I like how it is packaged. Nice box and small satin bag. The cable itself does look very nice.


I am following you, from thread to thread.   I can't wait to hear how it pairs with your iems.


----------



## Keirapc

I just got some photos of the Zeus and 2 new Monster cables on their facebook and Vietnamese audio group. Gorgeous!


----------



## Wes S

Keirapc said:


> I just got some photos of the Zeus and 2 new Monster cables on their facebook and Vietnamese audio group. Gorgeous!


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Deferenz

Keirapc said:


> I just got some photos of the Zeus and 2 new Monster cables on their facebook and Vietnamese audio group. Gorgeous!


The Zeus looks good. I would really like to try that one out.

I haven’t checked the specs yet, but Chimera II looks like a copper type cable and Kraken II looks like a copper/ silver hybrid. I’ll check them out on the website.


----------



## artpiggo

would like to know the feedback of Zeus please.


----------



## Deferenz

artpiggo said:


> would like to know the feedback of Zeus please.


I would be interested in this also.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Friday is cable day on Headfonia and today we check out the Satin Audio Medusa II and Athena IEM cables.

A detailed review with lots of comparisons, now on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/satin-audio-athena-medusa-ii-review/


----------



## Wes S (Apr 24, 2020)

Ultrainferno said:


> Friday is cable day on Headfonia and today we check out the Satin Audio Medusa II and Athena IEM cables.
> 
> A detailed review with lots of comparisons, now on Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/satin-audio-athena-medusa-ii-review/


Nice!  I love my Athena 8 wire, and you nailed the description.  The Athena 8 wire paired with my Noble K10U, has the best bass I have ever heard in an iem or full sized headphone.  The detail, texture and impact is incredible.


----------



## Keirapc

Ultrainferno said:


> Friday is cable day on Headfonia and today we check out the Satin Audio Medusa II and Athena IEM cables.
> 
> A detailed review with lots of comparisons, now on Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/satin-audio-athena-medusa-ii-review/



Awesome review, very detail. Actually, Satin Audio claim on their website that their SA Insulation won’t turn stiff like PVC cables. Will you review the Zeus? It seems like many people here want to hear some feedback on it.


----------



## Deferenz

Coping with lockdown with a a bit of jazz funk, N6ii, Legend X and the Satin Audio Hyperion 8 wire.


----------



## Deferenz (Apr 24, 2020)

Doh! I posted twice by accident.


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> Coping with lockdown with a a bit of jazz funk, N6ii, Legend X and the Satin Audio Hyperion 8 wire.


Nice!  That is my second favorite cable, that lives connected to my Savant II.  From all I have read about the LX, I could see that being a killer pairing.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Nice!  That is my second favorite cable, that lives connected to my Savant II.  From all I have read about the LX, I could see that being a killer pairing.


It is a good pairing. I’ve tried it with jazz, edm , hip hop and garage so far. It shines where a bass element can be brought out. I think the Hyperion gives a bit more shine and a bit less warmth than the PW no5. Which I think benefits the LX. I am going to try classical next. Someone on the EE board said the LX was their favourite IEM to listen to an orchestra.


----------



## marcusd

Satin Audio Zeus review now posted with comparisons to the Athena and some of the big-hitting competitors 

https://headfonics.com/2020/05/satin-audio-zeus-review/


----------



## Deferenz

marcusd said:


> Satin Audio Zeus review now posted with comparisons to the Athena and some of the big-hitting competitors
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2020/05/satin-audio-zeus-review/


I have been waiting for a review of the Zeus. Excellent. I’m looking forward to reading this.


----------



## royalsuen

Just waiting to see st zeus vs ps pph x6


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Deferenz said:


> Coping with lockdown with a a bit of jazz funk, N6ii, Legend X and the Satin Audio Hyperion 8 wire.


Did you order it during lock down? I want to order a Gaïa or Hyperion but shipping international freaks me out right now.


----------



## Deferenz

OpiateSkittles said:


> Did you order it during lock down? I want to order a Gaïa or Hyperion but shipping international freaks me out right now.


I ordered it on 24 February and it arrived on 4 March. Lockdown here in the UK was on 23 March. I’ve avoided international shipping during lockdown, as like you, I find it a bit unnerving and you cannot guarantee your goods will arrive. I think it will get better though as lockdown eases in various countries. Satin Audio do give the option of using DHL though. I opted for this as it was quicker and imo a safer shipping method.


----------



## shafat777

Just ordered a 8 braid Kraken II for my incoming Verite Closed. Anyone got any experience with this cable?


----------



## ryanjsoo

Another review of the Satin Audio Zeus alongside comparison to the Exo PPH for interest.

This is surely one of the most intriguing-sounding cables I've tested, very vibrant and technically excellent. I find it a perfect match for flatter monitors, injecting some much needed musicality. Enjoy the review and as always, hope it helps!


----------



## Keirapc

Just saw this cable on Satin facebook page. It is the new Zeus 8 wire version - price: $2799  Tempting!


----------



## Wes S

Keirapc said:


> Just saw this cable on Satin facebook page. It is the new Zeus 8 wire version - price: $2799  Tempting!


Insane!  I can only imagine how good this cable is.  That new splitter is killer looking, too!


----------



## Melt28

I'm thinking of getting a Satin cable for my Fearless S8F. I'm probably going to want a little more bass without compromising any of the details on these IEM's. Any recommendations? Also how big of a difference is there between the Satin Audio and the Pentaconn terminations? I'm trying to gauge whether it's actually worth the $85 premium.


----------



## Keirapc

I just saw this cool video of the Zeus:





Melt28 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Satin cable for my Fearless S8F. I'm probably going to want a little more bass without compromising any of the details on these IEM's. Any recommendations? Also how big of a difference is there between the Satin Audio and the Pentaconn terminations? I'm trying to gauge whether it's actually worth the $85 premium.


Medusa II 8X or Kraken II 8X are 2 good choices for you. Pentaconn connectors are expensive, it is worth the upgrade but I don’t think everyone can hear the differences, Satin plug is a safe
choice.


----------



## kubig123

It looks like MusicTeck is now selling Satin cables.

https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/satin-audio


----------



## Keirapc

kubig123 said:


> It looks like MusicTeck is now selling Satin cables.
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/satin-audio


I saw their post on Facebook too, it's definitely MusicTeck is now selling Satin cables. Congrats to Satin Audio!

Btw, have anyone heard about the Satin USA review tour?


----------



## Melt28

Is there going to be a black friday discount on the main site?


----------



## kubig123

Melt28 said:


> Is there going to be a black friday discount on the main site?


Not sure, but MusicTeck is offering some Satin cables with a 10% discount.


----------



## Keirapc

Melt28 said:


> Is there going to be a black friday discount on the main site?



I saw their post, it is 15% off with BF2020 checkout code.


----------



## Melt28

Just bought a Medusa II for my S8F's!


----------



## doushi

Just found out about this brand. Looking to get some 2nd hand Athena with 2 pin, if anyone is letting theirs go


----------



## saltyfr0g

Anyone here pair up the Zeus with LXs yet? I’m curious as to how synergetic they are together.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

saltyfr0g said:


> Anyone here pair up the Zeus with LXs yet? I’m curious as to how synergetic they are together.



@JoshWatkins is the guy to answer that for you!


----------



## JoshWatkins

saltyfr0g said:


> Anyone here pair up the Zeus with LXs yet? I’m curious as to how synergetic they are together.





Sebastien Chiu said:


> @JoshWatkins is the guy to answer that for you!



I quite enjoyed the pairing, the Zeus is a great quality cable. The bass is full and tight, you get a bit more on the top end. Leaves the signature rich and adds headroom. I'd recommend the pairing.


----------



## saltyfr0g

I’m on the tours list now so I’ll get to listen to sooner or later. Looking forward to that moment though.


----------



## Deezel177

Hey, everyone! I just published my review of Satin Audio's Athena on TheHeadphoneList.com, which covers the cable in both 4-wire *and* 8-wire forms. You can check it out via the link below:

*Satin Audio Athena: The Bold and the Brazen*





And, if you're interested in purchasing the cable, it's currently available for purchase with Andrew (@MusicTeck) over at MusicTeck. Or, you could wait for it to restock on Satin Audio's official website, which I've been told will happen soon.

As always, I hope you enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## feverfive (Jul 13, 2021)

...........


----------



## xenithon

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! I just published my review of Satin Audio's Athena on TheHeadphoneList.com, which covers the cable in both 4-wire *and* 8-wire forms. You can check it out via the link below:
> 
> *Satin Audio Athena: The Bold and the Brazen*
> 
> ...


Very enjoyable read, in particular the comparison between 4 and 8 wire variants.

Don’t suppose you have tried the latter with the Traillii?


----------



## Deezel177

xenithon said:


> Very enjoyable read, in particular the comparison between 4 and 8 wire variants.
> 
> Don’t suppose you have tried the latter with the Traillii?


Thanks, man! I haven’t tried the Trailli at all, unfortunately.  So, you’re gonna have to ask someone like @twister6, who’s got both.


----------



## xenithon

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks, man! I haven’t tried the Trailli at all, unfortunately.  So, you’re gonna have to ask someone like @twister6, who’s got both.


Many thanks. Done and answered 😎


----------



## Keirapc (Jul 30, 2021)

Satin audio is holding a group buy event to restock the Athena for 25% off retail price. It seems like a great deal for anyone who haven't try this nice cable: https://satinaudio.com/en/group-buy...ff-bring-the-goddess-back.html?v=e14da64a5617


----------



## feverfive

I actually had a (delayed by a few weeks) response from them about interest I expressed via their website contact form about the Athena recently.  I just need to figure out whether it's sonic characteristics make sense for my IE 900, so looks like I've got some reading to do to try and make a best guess, hahaha.  I didn't like that it took two attempts by me, and weeks of waiting to finally get a response.  Makes me worry about service in general.


----------



## claud W (Oct 25, 2021)

The Zeus is one great cable. I have been trying all of my cables for a good mate for my new Vision Ears V8, I tried my PW 50s, # 10 & 5 my Ellteck Illiad and Socrates, Penon assorted cables without any improvement. Meanwhile, Musicteck had a sale on Zeus and a price I could not ignore.
This morning, I tried the Zeus and It gave me more of everything in a balanced  and controlled way. It did not make much difference if it was loud or soft, the control , balance and resolution stayed the same. I'm glad that I bought two of them so I can use the second one on an EXT .


----------



## Keirapc

claud W said:


> The Zeus is one great cable. I have been trying all of my cables for a good mate for my new Vision Ears V8, I tried my PW 50s, # 10 & 5 my Ellteck Illiad and Socrates, Penon assorted cables without any improvement. Meanwhile, Musicteck had a sale on Zeus and a price I could ignore.
> This morning, I tried the Zeus and It gave me more of everything in a balanced  and controlled way. It did not make much difference if it was loud or soft, the control , balance and resolution stayed the same. I'm glad that I bought two of them so I can use the second one on an EXT .


Wow, congrats! Haven't try this cable yet but it seems like a good deal for that configuration and materials.


----------



## claud W

Have been visiting Satin Audio website lately. If you order from it, you get a wide selection of connector and 4X, 6X and 8X cable sizes. Recently recalled my SoftEars RSV with the Medusa II. Great combo if you have RSV.


----------



## claud W

Satin scores again. Connected Satin Chimera 2 to new Moondrop Kato and the combo blew me away after almost 100 hours of breakin.No more shouty and screechy. Super EDC combo. Gives up very little to the IEM high priced spread.


----------



## Wes S

My setup while away at my relatives house for the holidays.    I have to say the Athena 8 wire does wonders for the BL-03!


----------



## Wes S (Dec 9, 2021)

. . .and the Athena 8 wire has taken another affordable iem to a level of pure insanity in the finest way possible.    This pairing is incredible, and the Aria scale quite well with the Athena.  I absolutely love quality cables and the Athena 8 wire is a stunner.


----------



## Wes S

Chimera II 8 wire in the house, and sounding fantastic hooked up to the 7hz Timeless.


----------



## Keirapc

Wes S said:


> Chimera II 8 wire in the house, and sounding fantastic hooked up to the 7hz Timeless.


Nice! Satin just released new monster and titan cables, also a new premium copper cable. I will update them to this thread.


----------



## Wes S (May 17, 2022)

Keirapc said:


> Nice! Satin just released new monster and titan cables, also a new premium copper cable. I will update them to this thread.


I have been eyeing all the new cables for the past couple of weeks and that would be great to have them shown is this thread!  The new Chimera III looks stellar and is my next cable purchase.  Also, I have been eyeing that new all copper cable as well.  I feel Satin needs more love, as their cables really are top notch.


----------



## Keirapc

Finally have time for this after a few years, I have updated Satin new products to the #1. I hope Satin will get more love, as they are deserved it!

Photos will be shown below, taken from their website and facebook. Updated 2022:
Their TOTL: Zeus​(4 wire $1838/ 6 wire $2758/ 8 wire $3680)


24AWG
Superior Pure OCC Material
Gold Plated Silver | Palladium Plated Silver | Silver-Gold Alloy
Geōmetria Multi-sized Stranded – Satin Special Structures II
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA Palladium Plated UCopper 2.5mm/3.5mm and Pentaconn OFC 4.4mm as standard plugs.



Perseus - Reinvent Copper​$699.00


Dual 23AWG/26AWG
Superior Pure OCC Material
High Audio Grade Premium Pure Copper
Geōmetria Dual Layer Structures
Double Insulation
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA Palladium Plated UCopper 2.5mm/3.5mm and Pentaconn OFC 4.4mm as standard plugs


Athena - quality palladium cable with a fair price tag​(4 wire $415/ 6 wire $607/ 8 wire $799/ 10 wire $999)


26AWG
Superior Pure OCC (SP-OCC)
SP-OCC Palladium plated Silver mix SP-OCC Pure Silver
Satin Special Structures
Multi-size Strand Type 4 Litz
Hybrid central bundle – Kevlar Damping combined with Pure Silver strand
SA Insulation II
Medusa III - pure silver cable with the structure of Zeus​(4 wire $309/ 6 wire $463.5/ 8 wire $618)


26AWG+
Superior Pure OCC Silver
Geōmetria Multi-sized Stranded – Satin Special Structures II
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA connectors
SA Insulation II


Kraken III - hybrid silver copper cable with the structure of Zeus​(4 wire $225/ 6 wire $329/ 8 wire $450)


26AWG+
Superior Pure OCC material
Pure Silver | Pure Copper | Silver Plated Copper
Geōmetria Multi-sized Stranded – Satin Special Structures II
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA connectors
SA Insulation II


Chimera III - hybrid SPC/Copper cable with the structure of Zeus​(4 wire $145/ 6 wire $215/ 8 wire $289)


26AWG+
Superior Pure OCC material
Pure Copper | Silver Plated Copper
Geōmetria Multi-sized Stranded – Satin Special Structures II
Kevlar Damping Core
Premium SA connectors
SA Insulation II

Gaïa II/ Hyperion II/ Theia II - Satin entry-level cables​(4 wire $70.5/ 6 wire $85.5/ 8 wire $100.5)


Type 4 Litz
Superior Pure OCC
Pure Copper | Silver Plated Copper
Colorful UltraSoft II insulation
Nylon Damping Core
Audio grade Oyaide SS-47 Solder from Japan
Handcrafted in Vietnam


----------



## Wes S

Keirapc said:


> Finally have time for this after a few years, I have updated Satin new products to the #1. I hope Satin will get more love, as they are deserved it!
> 
> Photos will be shown below, taken from their website and facebook. Updated 2022:
> Their TOTL: Zeus​(4 wire $1838/ 6 wire $2758/ 8 wire $3680)
> ...


What an amazing looking lineup!  Thanks for sharing all this info.  Satin Audio is legit!


----------



## claud W

Thank you. I have one Kraken III and two Chimera III cables on order.


----------



## Keirapc

Wes S said:


> What an amazing looking lineup!  Thanks for sharing all this info.  Satin Audio is legit!


No problem! I should update this thread sooner. Maybe in the future, I will try to write some sort impression about their new stuff. It is quite convenient for me because I live not far away from their office. But I was too lazy to do that 



claud W said:


> Thank you. I have one Kraken III and two Chimera III cables on order.


When you got the cables. Please share your thought or photo of your new cables in this thread. I may help others to choose their Satin cables


----------



## Ace Bee (Jun 8, 2022)

*Satin Audio Titan Series - Gaia II and Theia II Impressions:*

I have been following Satin Audio for quite a while, and after a while I was quite interested to try some cables from their Titan series for some iems I got which had somewhat crappy stock cables.

I contacted them and after some discussion I was able to get them for 15% discount in exchange of my honest impressions of them.

_Note: Titan series is their entry grade offering in the custom cable, and are quite inexpensive. Costs about $70.5. Here's the link to the product page:
https://satinaudio.com/en/product-category/custom-cables-en/iem-cables-en/titan-series-en
Despite being their entry level offering, Satin Audio still has kept all the possible customisation options available, which is really commendable!_

So here goes:

*Build:*
Upon opening the box, the first aspect that stood out was how incredibly thin and supple the cables were! I don't think I've handled quality cables which were any more soft, supple, and so thin! Really shows that these cables were strictly meant for portable usage, which very few other cables are actually made for. The braids are a bit loose, but not such that the windings will come totally loose.










The housings, and every one of them, scream quality. The mmcx connectors are quite nice and connect with the iems with a secure fit. The splitter, although feels quite sturdy, seems a bit too big compared to the size of the cables. But surprisingly, despite the size, the splitter is fairly light in weight, which helps in not creating a downward pull on the ears. However, the chin cinch is practically non-functional, as the holes are considerably bigger compared to the L and R strands of the cable. The plug housing looks like it's made of aluminium, quite well-built, the Satin Audio logo looks classy as well. The gold plated 2.5mm pin connects securely to my Qudelix 5K's 2.5mm port.













*Sound:*
For sound analysis, I have done the following pairing:

Gaia II + Azla Horizon
Theia II + 634EARS LOAK-T (CL) Cocobolo

All listening was done through the Qudelix 5K via bluetooth and 2.5mm balanced out.

Gaia II + Azla Horizon: What Gaia II did over the stock balanced cable of Horizon is to add slightly more meat in the lower end and apply a very slight smoothening effect on the highs, which has some peaks. It wasn't night and day difference for sure, but the subtle improvement still came into notice after a few times of swapping then back and forth. Midrange was largely unaffected, and so was the stage.
The stock cable of Horizon wasn't bad, but had a bit of rubbery outer layer which surely wasn't much visually appealing. Compared to that, Gaia II looks much more premium, is much more supple and takes less storage space. It has become a permanent pairing for now.





Theia II + 634EARS LOAK-T (CL) Cocobolo: The LOAK-T(CL) is the flagship iem of 634EARS. The general sound signature is bright neutral with slight bass boost. It's an extremely transparent iem which also have sufficient meat on the low end to provide a very complete sound. Theia II, with its pure OCC + silver plated OCC copper structure, helps in preserving the bass slam while also keeping the upper end extension and energy. Compared to the stock copper cable, the high frequencies get a bit more energy and air with Theia II while not losing any of the low end quantity and quality. The overall transparency does not decrease, while the notes become slightly more refined sounding.





Last, but not the least, comes the reason behind the name - the Satin cable pouches. The drawstring pouches made of satin clothes are of sufficient size to store the cable attached with a iem, other connectors, and portable dongles. That's exactly how I use them. And just like the cables, the pouch is extremely soft and the cloth used is quite thin as well - which is an aspect I don't much approve, would've preferred a slightly thicker cloth to provide a bit more protection (I know, soft pouches ain't meant for protection, still, whatever little it can manage.) But oh well, you can't have everything, can you?


----------



## claud W

Ace Bee said:


> *Satin Audio Titan Series - Gaia II and Theia II Impressions:*
> 
> I have been following Satin Audio for quite a while, and after a while I was quite interested to try some cables from their Titan series for some iems I got which had somewhat crappy stock cables.
> 
> ...


I think it should be noted that these two Satin cables are entry grade cables and quite inexpensive for custom cables. Otherwise excellent reviews by Ace Bee. Well done!


----------



## Ace Bee

claud W said:


> I think it should be noted that these two Satin cables are entry grade cables and quite inexpensive for custom cables. Otherwise excellent reviews by Ace Bee. Well done!


Thanks. Updated it in the main post.


----------



## WilliamBlake

Ace Bee said:


> *Satin Audio Titan Series - Gaia II and Theia II Impressions:*
> 
> I have been following Satin Audio for quite a while, and after a while I was quite interested to try some cables from their Titan series for some iems I got which had somewhat crappy stock cables.
> 
> ...


Really nice, but which is the difference between hyperion 2 and theia 2 ? Seems like they're both spc


----------



## Wes S (Jun 12, 2022)

WilliamBlake said:


> Really nice, but which is the difference between hyperion 2 and theia 2 ? Seems like they're both spc


Theia is half copper OCC (2 wires of the 4) and SPOCC (2 wires of the 4) mix, and Hyperion is all SPOCC (all 4 wires).  Double that for the 8 wire.


----------



## WilliamBlake

Wes S said:


> Theia is half copper OCC (2 wires of the 4) and SPOCC (2 wires of the 4) mix, and Hyperion is all SPOCC (all 4 wires).  Double that for the 8 wire.


thanks, clear!


----------



## Keirapc (Aug 22, 2022)

Just saw this excellent Perseus review from Headfonics:

https://headfonics.com/satin-audio-perseus-review/

Marcus didn’t mention this but I found it is really weird when people here on Head-fi think Perseus look like a cable from another cable brand, meanwhile I saw Perseus a half year before that brand released their Perseus “look alike” cable.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Keirapc said:


> Just saw this excellent Perseus review from Headfonics:
> 
> https://headfonics.com/satin-audio-perseus-review/
> 
> Marcus didn’t mention this but I found it is really weird when people here on Head-fi think Perseus look like a cable from another cable brand, meanwhile I saw Perseus a half year before that brand released their Perseus “look alike” cable.



Nice review indeed, it seems like an excellent release from the Satin team!


----------



## Keirapc

This new Satin Apollo cable seems very interesting. It seems like the first cable with palladium plated silver gold occ. Price $999 for 4wire.

Specs:

- The Industry’s First Palladium Plated Silver-Gold
- 26AWG+
- Superior Pure OCC Silver Mix Palladium plated Silver-Gold OCC
- Geōmetria Multi-sized Stranded – Satin Special Structures II
- Kevlar Damping Core
- Premium SA Palladium Plated UCopper 2.5mm/3.5mm and Pentaconn OFC 4.4mm as standard plugs
- Personalize your Lyre Of Apollo Splitter with our Free Name Engraving Service

Source: satin audio fb


----------



## Crashem

Keirapc said:


> This new Satin Apollo cable seems very interesting. It seems like the first cable with palladium plated silver gold occ. Price $999 for 4wire.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


Anyone know when Satin is restocking this?  Shows out of stock and not sure who else has them for sale right now.


----------



## Crashem

Turns out it isn't out of stock but made to order.


----------



## Crashem

Got my satin audio Apollo.  Putting it through its paces with Traillii and Tia Fourte Noir with new Ibasso dx320 and thx dongle.  Comparing with stock cables from both IEMs.


----------



## Crashem

Btw this is the 4 wire version which I wanted because I was looking for more portability.  The 4 wire version is extremely light and minimal cable noise.  while the cable is a little stiff, the minimal diameter means the cable is very maneuverable and easy to use given its minimal weight.  Compared to stock cables, these are noticeably lighter and easier to use.


----------



## Keirapc

Crashem said:


> Btw this is the 4 wire version which I wanted because I was looking for more portability.  The 4 wire version is extremely light and minimal cable noise.  while the cable is a little stiff, the minimal diameter means the cable is very maneuverable and easy to use given its minimal weight.  Compared to stock cables, these are noticeably lighter and easier to use.


wow, you got the new Apollo. How does it sound?


----------



## superuser1

Can someone please comment on the stiffness of the Gaia II and the Hyperion II? and in general any other impressions are most welcome


----------

